# [SOLVED] Problem z wyłączaniem komputera

## szybi

Po ostatniej aktualizacji, mój system stał się inteligentny i unika zamykania go  :Smile:  Wydaje się, że wszystko idzie dobrze, tylko X-y się nie wyłączają i można się tam logować i działa jak by się nic nie stało. A inne usługi się zamykają normalnie. Na przykład terminale - nie da się do nich zalogować. W logach szału nie ma:

```

Jul  2 17:43:29 localhost shutdown[23588]: shutting down for system halt

Jul  2 17:43:29 localhost init: Switching to runlevel: 0

Jul  2 17:43:32 localhost fcron[2834]: SIGTERM signal received

Jul  2 17:43:32 localhost fcron[2834]: Exiting with code 0

Jul  2 17:43:34 localhost dhcpcd[3493]: eth0: received SIGTERM, stopping

Jul  2 17:43:37 localhost acpid: client 23445[0:0] has disconnected

Jul  2 17:43:37 localhost acpid: client 23445[0:0] has disconnected

Jul  2 17:43:37 localhost acpid: client connected from 24855[0:0]

Jul  2 17:43:37 localhost acpid: 1 client rule loaded

Jul  2 17:43:43 localhost acpid: client connected from 24855[0:0]

Jul  2 17:43:43 localhost acpid: 1 client rule loaded

Jul  2 17:43:52 localhost acpid: client 24855[0:0] has disconnected

Jul  2 17:43:52 localhost acpid: client 24855[0:0] has disconnected

```

I co tu począć?

PozdrawiamLast edited by szybi on Mon Jul 06, 2009 8:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## loki29

Podaj emerge --info

----------

## szybi

```

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T5800_@_2.00GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 27 Jun 2009 19:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.7

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.4-r2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa berkdb bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread emacs encode ffmpeg firefox fortran gdbm gif gpm hal iconv icu isdnlog jpeg laptop logrotate midi mmx mp3 mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification sysfs tcpd threads tiff unicode v4l v4l2 vorbis win32codecs wmp x86 xorg xscreensaver xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## loki29

Używasz możę XDM?

Spróbuj go wyłączyć i potem w TTY wpisać halt.

----------

## szybi

Znalazłem przyczynę. Jest nią Alsa - nie chce opuścić jądra. Powstaje pytanie: po co właściwie powinna je opuścić, jak system i tak jest zamykany i za chwilę śladu po obecności jądra nie będzie.

----------

## SlashBeast

Zaktualizuj alsa-utils i jego depsy albo w configu wylacz wyladowywanie modulow, od ktorejs wersji kernela moduly alsa maja problemy z wyladowaniem sie.

----------

## szybi

Faktycznie, aktualizacja pomogła. Dzięki.

Ale nadal intryguje mnie po co te moduły są wyładowywane z jądra przed wyłączeniem systemu.

----------

